# New Products



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I order several products from Chris Christensen last week. They should be here tomorrow. So I will let everyone know how they work after I bathe Sassy the end of the week. *I ordered: 
Daily moisterizing shampoo
Daily conditioner
White on White Shampoo
Ice on Ice leave in conditioner
After Bath
Gold Series 27mm pin brush

Wow! I spend more on her hair that I do my own.







At $34 each I hope I ordered the correct brush.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love that brush! I'll be interested to see what you think of it since Sassy has such a gorgeous, silky coat. Lady's coat is not terrible, but her chest and legs and are pretty cottony. 

I just got the CC slicker brush and am really happy with it, too. 

The Ice on Ice is the best finishing spray I have ever used.

The CC products are expensive, but so far I have felt everything I got was worth the $$$.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 12 2005, 03:10 PM
> *I love that brush! I'll be interested to see what you think of it since Sassy has such a gorgeous, silky coat. Lady's coat is not terrible, but her chest and legs and are pretty cottony.
> 
> I just got the CC slicker brush and am really happy with it, too.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was a little hesitant to order the Ice on Ice because Jodi once mentioned that it worked good on her Yorkie but left her Malt crunchy feeling. I'm not sure what was up with that. I decided I would give it a try, after all I've tried a hundred other products.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Boy I do to, I have spent lots of money on dog shampo's and cond. and I really like EZ-groom baby powder cond. I use baby shampo from the dollar store and once a month I will use #1 All System whitening shampo and I also like Panteen it works real well to. I find sometimes all you are buying is a name but this is my opion I have not tried all them and sure their is some real good products out there for the money. But for now I am sticking to what I have been using till I prove myself wrong.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Sep 12 2005, 03:14 PM
> *Boy I do to, I have spent lots of money on dog shampo's and cond. and I really like EZ-groom baby powder cond. I use baby shampo from the dollar store and once a month I will use #1 All System whitening shampo and I also like Panteen it works real well to. I find sometimes all you are buying is a name but this is my opion I have not tried all them and sure their is some real good products out there for the money. But for now I am sticking to what I have been using till I prove myself wrong.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98823*


[/QUOTE]

Charlotte,
I currently use Pantene on Sassy as a final lather. Then I finish with (Pet) Silk conditioner, a Paul Mitchell conditioner, and a Silk detangler for people. I use a ton of products on her. (As an ex-hairstylist I have never skimped on products.)







It just ain't worth it. It is almost like, pay me now or pay me later. I probably waste as much as I use. Actually what I mean is that I am sure I use far more than is needed. It takes me so long from start--finish on bath day that I don't take the time to worry about washing extra product down the drain.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy+Sep 12 2005, 02:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlotte,
I currently use Pantene on Sassy as a final lather. Then I finish with (Pet) Silk conditioner, a Paul Mitchell conditioner, and a Silk detangler for people. I use a ton of products on her. (As an ex-hairstylist I have never skimped on products.)







It just ain't worth it. It is almost like, pay me now or pay me later. I probably waste as much as I use. Actually what I mean is that I am sure I use far more than is needed. It takes me so long from start--finish on bath day that I don't take the time to worry about washing extra product down the drain.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98829
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hear you there I don't skimp on my fur kids I faithfully give all my kids a bath every week no longer then 10 days and I have spent tons of money on grooming stuff but I always seem to fall back to the same stuff I mentioned above. Don't take me wrong their all good but for the money I find what I am using just as good or better. I would rather spend my money impoving my line and food, beds then on grooming supplies that I have not found that I can't live without. But again I have so many I buy my supplies by the quant. but no means do they ever go without they eat and get more then we do I am accused by my hubby and flesh kids. What can I say they are my life and want them to have the best but try to spend my money where I think is the best stuff they need. Well I do make and buy them tons of clothes I waste but that is something I am hung up on right now. I want them spoiled with lots to wear.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I think we will all agree that the dogs being shown, for the most part, have great coat and care to keep it up. You would be amazed at what some of them use. While my friend and handler does use a high quality/expensive product for grooming, I've seen some out there who wash and groom with things that aren't name brand at all. Some of these just may be professional handlers, trying to keep their costs down, but their dogs look good and win in the ring.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

I was a little hesitant to order the Ice on Ice because Jodi once mentioned that it worked good on her Yorkie but left her Malt crunchy feeling. I'm not sure what was up with that. I decided I would give it a try, after all I've tried a hundred other products.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98822
[/QUOTE]

Hmmm....crunchy?

I like it because so many of the grooming sprays I have bought, even Crown Royale, leave Lady's coat wet. Ice on Ice seems doesn't seem to wet the coat and doesn't seem to leave any residue at all, just a soft, silky shine.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Not trying to change the topic, but has anyone out there tried
Coat Handler??? That is what I am currently using but I haven't had
Cosmo long enough to have a real good judgement of it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Sep 12 2005, 04:16 PM
> *Not trying to change the topic, but has anyone out there tried
> Coat Handler???  That is what I am currently using but I haven't had
> Cosmo long enough to have a real good judgement of it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98866*


[/QUOTE]

I have not tried that product, but I can say that in my experience I usually know right away as to whether or not I like the product. When I have just spent 2 hrs. grooming Sassy and her hair looks fly away, or dull, or feel tacky, I make a quick judgement of the product that I used. I have at times reused a product just to make sure it wasn't "User error"







but, after two stikes.... it is out of my grooming supplies. I will say that Silk makes Sassy's hair feel very nice. There is only pne place here in Jacksonville that I know of that carries it and they do not carry the rest of the line. So I am trying to find a source that has the products I need and also a product that is consistant.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Sassy's mommy, I just wanted to let you know that my mom used the ice on ice on her malt's hair and she likes it for them. I just didn't like it for Chloe at all, I think mostly because Chloe has wavy hair and it seemed to prevent me from straightening it with the blowdryer, it actually made her curlier. Almost like I put gel in her hair or something. The daily shampoo and conditioner is very good. And actually I don't like the ice on ice for my yorkie at all either, it makes her very greasy looking, but I think it is because she is so silky coated. The other complaint I have about the ice on ice is Chloe and one of my mom's dogs seems to be allergic to it and got terrible tear stains from it. I sprayed the ice on ice on my hands then wiped it on Chloe's facial hair and she had a terribly wet face and started to tear stain for two days after. I thought it was a fluke thing but when I went to visit my mom this weekend, her male Tucker's face was soooo badly tear stained. She had no idea why. But after talking to her about it, we realized it started the same time she started using these products. I know it may be a coincidence, but since I stopped using the ice on ice for Chloe, her face is dry again. Has anyone else noticed this or is it just our sensitive dogs?

We are going to try Bless the Beasts too. As the ice on ice does not help with Lexi's fly away hair (she is in the middle picture of my signature). We are hoping the pomade they sell will help with that.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Marj, maybe I am using it wrong. When do you use the ice on ice and how much? I sprayed Chloe after her bath before blowdrying and then I also used it during the week before brushing her to help with mats making her hair slightly damp. Should I just be lightly misting when I am all done grooming her?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jodi,
Is Chloe normally sensitive to products? I sure hope Sassy's eyes do not find the products bothersome. I worked so hard with her during her puppy stages (ie teething) with tear stains and now her face is white. I do not want to go back and start over. You should return the product if you can't use it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalfire_@Sep 12 2005, 04:16 PM
> *Not trying to change the topic, but has anyone out there tried
> Coat Handler???  That is what I am currently using but I haven't had
> Cosmo long enough to have a real good judgement of it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98866*


[/QUOTE]
JMM, who is an expert Malt groomer, uses Coat Handler. Here is a thread where it is mentioned:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5144


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Sep 12 2005, 07:51 PM
> *Jodi,
> Is Chloe normally sensitive to products? I sure hope Sassy's eyes do not find the products bothersome. I worked so hard with her during her puppy stages (ie teething) with tear stains and now her face is white. I do not want to go back and start over. You should return the product if you can't use it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98990*


[/QUOTE]

Chloe has very sensitive skin. But I do not normally have a problem with tear staining with her. She has only had very slight staining when she has had an ear infection or gone through a heat cycle. Lexi has not had any tear staining with this product only Chloe and Tucker. It may just be a coincidence.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Kallie's mom great thanks for posting that for me.

I haven't heard of some of the other stuff that he mentioned
for the face but I will have to see if I can find it.

Everyone is soo helpful here.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I use Ojon products on my own hair...I wonder if I could use the leave in conditioner on my pup? I love what it does to my hair, although it smells a bit like burnt coffee. Anyone else try this product on their pet?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My vet up in New York told me never to use human products on dogs. The pH is different than ours and our shampoos can be drying. In Petie's case, it caused skin problems and itching. Human beauty products can also strip the flea control product out of the coat.

I figure with so many just-for-dogs products out there, I can certainly find one I like!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 13 2005, 02:56 PM
> *My vet up in New York told me never to use human products on dogs. The pH is different than ours and our shampoos can be drying. In Petie's case, it caused skin problems and itching. Human beauty products can also strip the flea control product out of the coat.
> 
> I figure with so many just-for-dogs products out there, I can certainly find one I like!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99261*


[/QUOTE]


It all depends on the type of products that the human is using. For example: good quality shampoos and conditioners (professional products) have a pH of about 5 which is what our skin and hair are. Some human products ie JJ baby shampoo has a pH of about 10, you could strip the wax off of vinyl floors with this stuff. People think that baby shampoos are gentle, but this is not the case. The reason they work so well on babies is that babies do not have any damage to their hair......no sun damage, no hair color products, no perms, etc. Therefore using a baby shampoo just stips the hair. But for adults with damaged hair even the slightest damage these baby products are horrific. 

Even though I do not work behind a styling chair any more, I still keep my license current. Therefore I can still go into the actual professional hair care places....not Sally's :new_Eyecrazy: and buy quality hair care products. The same ones that you pay a gazillion dollars for in the salon. These products (as long as they are not the clarifying products) work good on Maltese. You just have to know what you are using. 

I think the reason a vet would say no to human hair products is because they are not educated on hair products. That is not their area of expertise. For anyone who is interested....Paul Mitchel now puts out a line of hair products for DOGS. I have not used them personally but I know that they are available. ***I never liked Paul Mitchel for myself although I did use and sell them in my salon. I never liked the idea of smelling like a watermelon.







I prefer coconut


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

When I asked my vet about human products, her response was that both dogs and humans have about the same pH on their skin. So as long as the human products didn't irritate my skin, they'd be ok on the dog. I use dog shampoo on Valletta, but I do use human conditioning products.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Let me know how you like it. I use all of the products you mentioned and love them.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Sep 14 2005, 12:31 AM
> *Let me know how you like it.  I use all of the products you mentioned and love them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99435*


[/QUOTE]
I've been using Ojon for some time and I love them!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Sep 12 2005, 02:05 PM
> *I order several products from Chris Christensen last week. They should be here tomorrow. So I will let everyone know how they work after I bathe Sassy the end of the week. *I ordered:
> Daily moisterizing shampoo
> Daily conditioner
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I placed my order by phone asking for their suggestions of the best products for a Maltese last week and my products arrived yesterday.
# 000 Buttercomb
#008 Buttercomb (All Fine Tail Comb)
Snap-on Buttercomb Handle 7 1/2" (Don't waste your money on this and save $22)
27MM Oval Gold Pin Brush
Slicker Brush Mark II
Ice on Ice Spray and Concentrate
Day to Day Kit 
White on White Kit
White Chris Stix


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So what do you think of them? (Besides the snap-on handle, of course!)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

All of the products arrived a couple of days ago, but since I had just bathed Sassy on Saturday I have not used them yet, with the exception of the gold series 27mm pin brush. The brush is very nice but it is going to take some getting used to. I normally use a smaller (shorter handle) brush on Sassy and this brush is the standard 8"-81/2" long. Because of the length I am not sure that I like it, it might go back. Oh yes, I forgot I have used the Ice on Ice spray when I brushed Sassy 2 days in a row and it does a very nice job. Her hair feels very silky. I will let you know after I use the shampoos.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That brush IS big, isn't it? I was used to using the A#1 All Systems pocket-sized brush so this was a huge adjustment for me, too. I really didn't think I was going to like it at first and kept going back to my old brush, but I kept at it for a few weeks and got used to it. Now, you couldn't wrestle that brush from me! I love it! But Lady also has a much different coat than your Sassy. It does a fabulous job on her thicker, more cottony coat.

I also love the slicker! The buttercomb is next on my list!


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Sep 15 2005, 10:37 AM
> *All of the products arrived a couple of days ago, but since I had just bathed Sassy on Saturday I have not used them yet, with the exception of the gold series 27mm pin brush. The brush is very nice but it is going to take some getting used to. I normally use a smaller (shorter handle) brush on Sassy and this brush is the standard 8"-81/2" long. Because of the length I am not sure that I like it, it might go back. Oh yes, I forgot I have used the Ice on Ice spray when I brushed Sassy 2 days in a row and it does a very nice job. Her hair feels very silky.  I will let you know after I use the shampoos.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99875*


[/QUOTE]


I have the 35mm Gold series brush. I agree it is large brush. I wish they would make a smaller size but keep the long teeth. I think it is great for long hair, though. *Tink* kisses me everytime I use it on her. I must have 15 additional brushes and this one and the Mason Pearson brush (another expensive one) are the only one's that she loves! I tried it on my scalp and it does feel nice.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 15 2005, 10:54 AM
> *That brush IS big, isn't it? I was used to using the A#1 All Systems pocket-sized brush so this was a huge adjustment for me, too. I really didn't think I was going to like it at first and kept going back to my old brush, but I kept at it for a few weeks and got used to it. Now, you couldn't wrestle that brush from me! I love it! But Lady also has a much different coat than your Sassy. It does a fabulous job on her thicker, more cottony coat.
> 
> I also love the slicker! The buttercomb is next on my list!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99884*


[/QUOTE]


Sassy's coat is very thick, or at least I think it is thick. She has hair growing on hair I think.







But even with it being thick it is silky. Maybe I should just give the brush some time. It just seems to cover her entire tummy when I try to use it. I guess I'm not feeling like I have the control of the smaller brush.









Oh no, not as much control with that big ole brush! Somebody tell her to keep that thing away from my peepee if she can't control it. That would OUCHIE!







~Sassy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady is also 9 pounds so she's a bigger target with that brush!

Although Charmiepoo loves the CC brush and her kids are all very small, around 4 pounds.

I do think they should make it a smaller size, though, since it's for toy breeds.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW!
















I bathed Sassy today and used the Chris Christensen products and my immediate response is....WOW!

First I started with the Day/Day shampoo just to cut any everyday dust that she might have on her. After rinsing that I applied the White/White shampoo. I only left it about 2-3 minutes because Sassy's hair was feeling a little dry to me and I didn't want a purple puppy.







After rinsing the White/White I applied the Day/Day conditioner and left it on for about 2-3 minutes. Then rinsed good. Last I applied the After Bath for another 2-3 minutes and rinsed her good. All of the products rinsed out with ease. There was no guessing as to whether or not I had it out because her hair felt like hair....like good clean healthy hair. While blow drying her I misted her and my comb/brush with the Ice/Ice. She is nice and bright white, no purple residue. Her hair feels great, silky and your fingers do not get caught in her hair. Her hair isn't all puffy and fly away. I think we have hit on a winning combo, at least for now. So far I truly love what I see and feel and I am not disappointed in the least. Even my husband says her hair looks great and feels much better. He also noticed that it isn't puffy and fly away looking. 

*Note: I had been using the Silk conditioner, and although it did make her soft it was very hard to rinse clean. A couple of times I didn't get it out good enough and half way through our drying session it was back to the tub to re-rinse.







I wonder if the After bath would remove any residue of the Silk? I have over half a bottle left and I hate to waste it. :new_Eyecrazy: Maybe I will just hang on to it in case the CC products ever start to not work as well. The CC does make her feel better than the Silk products.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

When Catcher's hair was long, I wrote CC asking which brush to get. His hair is somewhat cottony and very thick. Here is the reply I got from Lisa Christensen:

"The 27mm Gold Series Pin Brush is a softer cushion and has much more give than our regular 27mm brushes. Usually the Gold brushes are used for finishing brushing, not serious get down and dirty brushing. In reading your e-mail and the description of your situation I would think you might want to go with either the 27mm regular Oval or 27mm Oblong brush."

Maybe this will help some of you who are confused over which brush to get.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 17 2005, 09:47 PM
> *When Catcher's hair was long, I wrote CC asking which brush to get. His hair is somewhat cottony and very thick. Here is the reply I got from Lisa Christensen:
> 
> "The 27mm Gold Series Pin Brush is a softer cushion and has much more give than our regular 27mm brushes.  Usually the Gold brushes are used for finishing brushing, not serious get down and dirty brushing.  In reading your e-mail and the description of your situation I would think you might want to go with either the 27mm regular Oval or 27mm Oblong brush."
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the heads up. Do you know if the pin brushes on the dog-bow.com site are any good for actual brushing? I think they are A-1 systems brushes. I hope I am not stepping on any toes of ladies who might offer this brush. I am still new to this site and I do not know who offers which products yet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 17 2005, 08:47 PM
> *When Catcher's hair was long, I wrote CC asking which brush to get. His hair is somewhat cottony and very thick. Here is the reply I got from Lisa Christensen:
> 
> "The 27mm Gold Series Pin Brush is a softer cushion and has much more give than our regular 27mm brushes.  Usually the Gold brushes are used for finishing brushing, not serious get down and dirty brushing.  In reading your e-mail and the description of your situation I would think you might want to go with either the 27mm regular Oval or 27mm Oblong brush."
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know we had a whole thread about the CC brushes last winter and I think the consensus was that the regular CC brushes are too harsh for a Maltese coat no matter what the company recommends. I think those who have have tried them all felt that the Gold Series was the only one gentle enough, otherwise the A#1 All Systems pin brush with the white pad was the best choice for Maltese.

Maybe the fact that the company says the Gold Series brush is more for finishing explains why it is more gentle than their others?

I have that brush and love it! I used the All Systems brush for years, but this brush works much better on Ladys thicker more cottony coat. The Mark 1 slicker is wonderful, too.


----------

